# did i take enough leaf off of this bud?



## surreptitious (Feb 13, 2010)

hey guys, i am starting to harvest my first batch ever and took some pictures.  can you guys tell me if i have removed enough of the leave material?

i'm saving all the leaves, not sure if i'll make hash or just smoke them, we'll see.

this is the strain ice, which is: "*cross of Afghan, Northern Lights, Skunk and Shiva"*

happy growing,
serrupt


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

That's how I like them...I leave a lil more leaf on then most though...looks good


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 13, 2010)

so, you like it that way, but i could pull off more leaf and be ok


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

I see more leaf that *could* be trimmed but I don't usually trim to that point...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 13, 2010)

if the buds are dense and pretty i like to take all leaf matter off..or as much as possible.however you like it.


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 13, 2010)

thats even a little better then i did for most of my harvest...but i did leave plenty on.   I think it looks like they will dry in to perfect little nuggers!  congrats of your first success!


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks guys   looking forward to chopping the rest of it down.


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> thanks guys   looking forward to chopping the rest of it down.



The more you harvest the more you will refine your technique to your tastes...one thing I learned quickly is don't cheap out on your scissors or shears...


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 14, 2010)

looks sweet and fresh! good trim job...in fact you dont have to be so precise....

cut the big fan leaves off by their stem...otherwise just do what yr doin lol


good luck!
destroyer


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 14, 2010)

You really blew it, bro.  You'd better drop that stuff off at my house for a closer look. 

Nice job all the way around.  Of those 3 strains, the Ice, the WW and the Crystal, the Ice has turned out to be my favorite--wish I'd cloned on with it.  Third grow I got it sooo dialed in.  How sticky was it?  My second and third grows were so gummy I have to dig it out of my bud buster to roll one with it.

You done good--welcome to freedom.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2010)

I personally trim every single bit of leaf material off that I can.  I believe that the leaf material makes the bud smoke harsh.  I make hash from the trimmings.  I never smoke leaf material--tastes nasty to me.


----------



## Metro (Feb 14, 2010)

:yeahthat: 





			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I personally trim every single bit of leaf material off that I can. I believe that the leaf material makes the bud smoke harsh. I make hash from the trimmings. I never smoke leaf material--tastes nasty to me.


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 14, 2010)

keep in mind that we grow this product for it's _trichromes_ and not it's buds...

If there are a lot of trikes all over onto the leaves, I trim more liberally...


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 14, 2010)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> keep in mind that we grow this product for it's _trichromes_ and not it's buds...
> 
> If there are a lot of trikes all over onto the leaves, I trim more liberally...




This what i was going to say also. Basically, leaving some leaf should hold more trichsasit closes around the bud dying which would be more potent from what it said in the grow bibe. This is all preference of course THG doesn't care for leaf and that's cool, i really don't either this is just a side bar about the trich loss if trimming clean.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 14, 2010)

I do the same as NVThis......if the leaves are trich covered I usually just snip off the tips, and leave most of the sugar coateing.  When it dries it wraps around the bud, and sort of forma a little protection for the buds.  I do a good flush 10 days out from harvest to wash out any clorophyll, this gets rid of that burn you get from smoking the little bit of leaf matter.  I use all small buds and leaf matter that gets trimmed in my hash bags........I'm also lazy when it comes to trimming...I have good intentions but after about the first plant I just want to hire some chinese kids....lol


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 15, 2010)

I trim my buds just like your pics, then hang dry them.. When the outside of the buds are crisp I do a final manicure and get the rest of the leaf matter off..


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2010)

yea i hate sticking shears into my buds to get to the tiny leaf stems cuz i feel im messing up the buds and too much trichs stick to the shears so i keep them trim the tips and smoke the trich covered leaves with the bud. if you dont wana smoke em you could remove them when you wana toke the bud and place them in a hashbag at that point


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

I do the same thing as Mindzeye...my buds usually get manicured 3 times at different stages.  I like to have the small leaves on to help slow the drying process down, and then I will work on them while they are in the paper sack, and also a little while in jars....if your like me you love staring at your work anyway, so you may as well have a pair of scissors handy


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 16, 2010)

this post looks very familiar...lol

Your trim is fine...surrep....less leaf does make for smoother smoke...but trimming is hard work ...sometimes and back hurting....I do nine plants on a good week in two days...with this type of buds...Popcorn now officially goes into the hash tray....swipe, swipe, swipe....
It is pretty tho, your harvest....

BTW...that lil bit of bud..is rock KA Thud, solid....

If your hands hurt or your wrist, try the fiskars, spring loaded...I use only those...and like Legalize...I do one pass, 2nd pass and then a third....


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 16, 2010)

so many opinions...i guess i'll try it a couple different ways to see what i like. 

thanks though!


----------



## bingermd (Feb 16, 2010)

You did a good job man.  I would love to get high with some of that.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Surrept!

It's all personal preference.  You'll figure out what's best for you and your smoking style.

Just wanted to say congratulations on your first harvest!  Excellent job!


----------

